# MOOER PREAMP LIVE



## Nhoj (Aug 28, 2018)

*https://www.facebook.com/groups/mooerpreamplive/*


----------



## exo (Aug 28, 2018)

Sooooo......3 banks of 4 patches, 50 models available for it, 30 cab sims built in, capable of loading your own IRs, has a “tone capture” feature....and it’s under $400. 

Interesting.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 28, 2018)

exo said:


> Sooooo......3 banks of 4 patches, 50 models available for it, 30 cab sims built in, capable of loading your own IRs, has a “tone capture” feature....and it’s under $400.
> 
> Interesting.



Came here to post this video.

Where did you see the pricing? Maybe I missed that in the video. Did you happen to catch the release date? I literally just got the Herbert Preamp pedal but now I want this Mooer lol. Can capture the Herbert and then sell Herbert haha.

The capture feature is amazing plus all the other tones. Could work in any room/situation you can find.

WANT!!


----------



## exo (Aug 28, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Came here to post this video.
> 
> Where did you see the pricing? Maybe I missed that in the video. Did you happen to catch the release date? I literally just got the Herbert Preamp pedal but now I want this Mooer lol. Can capture the Herbert and then sell Herbert haha.
> 
> ...




https://www.thomannmusic.com/mooer_micro_preamp_live.htm


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 28, 2018)

exo said:


> https://www.thomannmusic.com/mooer_micro_preamp_live.htm


Sweet!!!! Thanks


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 28, 2018)

Wait. So is this the ge300?


----------



## exo (Aug 28, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wait. So is this the ge300?



No. Different thing entirely, even if a lot of the internal algorithms may be the same. No expression pedal, etc...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 28, 2018)

Man these guys crank out a lot of products.


----------



## schecter58 (Aug 28, 2018)

This is very intriguing... I wonder if there will be a way to share presets or "amp matched" tones.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 28, 2018)

schecter58 said:


> This is very intriguing... I wonder if there will be a way to share presets or "amp matched" tones.


Considering they just release a firmware update for the GE200 that can actually damage the hardware somehow and the firmware updates come in .RAR files that almost always show up as viruses, I can't image costumer support is top priority.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ve been waiting for this to be released. It has 50 amp models? So I take it they’re not the current models from the singular preamp models. As there’s only 18 of those currently available....


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 28, 2018)

Be


Bentaycanada said:


> I’ve been waiting for this to be released. It has 50 amp models? So I take it they’re not the current models from the singular preamp models. As there’s only 18 of those currently available....


Different channels of the same amp count as different models (On the GE200 at least)


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 28, 2018)

I wish Kemper would just make a preamp profiler in a pedal.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 28, 2018)

kindsage said:


> I wish Kemper would just make a preamp profiler in a pedal.


Or just a profile loader. Leave the profiling only in the full size unit so people still have a reason to buy it.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 28, 2018)

That makes sense too.

You can profile JUST a preamp with the Kemper right?


----------



## devastone (Aug 28, 2018)

I saw videos of this from winter NAMM and was really interested, never heard anything new about it until now.


----------



## Tisca (Aug 28, 2018)

My dealer has them for 349€. Went to test today but the last(only) one had sold. Should get more soon. I've been waiting for this one since I liked the micro pres so much. I'm just afraid the firmware is going to be bugged and not updated like with their previous digital products.


----------



## Soya (Aug 28, 2018)

Nhoj said:


> *https://www.facebook.com/groups/mooerpreamplive/*




Do you work for Mooer?


----------



## schecter58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tisca said:


> My dealer has them for 349€. Went to test today but the last(only) one had sold. Should get more soon. I've been waiting for this one since I liked the micro pres so much. I'm just afraid the firmware is going to be bugged and not updated like with their previous digital products.



This is my fear as well. Otherwise this thing sounds super interesting. Lots of neat features such as amp matching, effects loop which can be turned on and off, boost which can be used pre/post.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 29, 2018)

Seems like this one actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 29, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Considering they just release a firmware update for the GE200 that can actually damage the hardware somehow and the firmware updates come in .RAR files that almost always show up as viruses, I can't image *costumer *support is top priority.



Who cares about _costumes_? All I care about is the toanz, man


It has 50 models? Dang
I had thought Ola said 15 in his video (probably an accent misunderstanding). This is REALLY on my list for a mini rig.


----------



## I play music (Aug 29, 2018)

So...can I use a different cab sim for every preset or is it one cab sim for all?

I wonder if this can also be used for bass or even has bass preamps in it already. Would double my interest if I could make one preset of a Darkglass preamp with an Ampeg 810 cab to use for bass guitar


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Aug 29, 2018)

exo said:


> https://www.thomannmusic.com/mooer_micro_preamp_live.htm


WTF on thomann.de the price is 411€


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Aug 29, 2018)

Double post


----------



## I play music (Aug 29, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> WTF on thomann.de the price is 411€


You live in Poland ... so you have to pay 23% VAT
Thomann international shows price without any tax


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Aug 29, 2018)

I play music said:


> You live in Poland ... so you have to pay 23% VAT
> Thomann international shows price without any tax


My country...so lovely.... ;-)


----------



## Soya (Aug 29, 2018)

Well you get Mayones and Skervesen for cheap so I think it more than balances out


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 30, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Be
> 
> Different channels of the same amp count as different models (On the GE200 at least)



So I just got around to actually watching the video and those amp models are from the individual preamp line. I’ve owned both the 001 Gas Station and 002 UK Gold 900, and they are tonally identical to that video.

As far as I know, there’s 20 preamps currently made, 18 of which have been released. So if there’s 2 channels for each, that’s 40 models. Which means there’s another 10 channels or 5 amp models that we have no idea about.

I think it’s a shame the unit doesn’t at least have Reverb, delay, chorus built in. The Atomic AFB has that and killer amp sims for only $299 new. BUT that said, the tone capture function on Live could be its selling point. Could it be worth an extra $200 than the AFB? Perhaps!


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> As far as I know, there’s 20 preamps currently made, 18 of which have been released. So if there’s 2 channels for each, that’s 40 models. Which means there’s another 10 channels or 5 amp models that we have no idea about.


I hope those additional channels contain some bass preamps so that I can use it for guitar AND bass! 


Bentaycanada said:


> I think it’s a shame the unit doesn’t at least have Reverb, delay, chorus built in. The Atomic AFB has that and killer amp sims for only $299 new. BUT that said, the tone capture function on Live could be its selling point. Could it be worth an extra $200 than the AFB? Perhaps!


I was interested in the AFB but neither Andertons have it nor the international Atomic online store. Apart from that I like to be able to try things before I buy them ... the preamp live on the other hand I can probably try in the music store next door soon. 
Also I think the preamp live is easier to use, from what I understand the lights around the knobs always show the exact setting for that preset which the AFB does not and is a minus for me. 
Delay and reverb would be the icing on the cake, yes. 
You sure the difference is 200$ where you live? Because here it is less...


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 30, 2018)

So this is the same as the Mooer Preamp pedals? Was the GE200 supposed to be the Mooer Preamp pedals also? 

I remember that being said, but then people being let down by the sounds, so not sure if it was supposed to be something different?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 30, 2018)

The GE200 had different models than the preamp pedals - or at least additional ones. Because it did have the recto and the blackmore and the mark 3 but it also had a mark v and powerball.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> I hope those additional channels contain some bass preamps so that I can use it for guitar AND bass!
> 
> I was interested in the AFB but neither Andertons have it nor the international Atomic online store. Apart from that I like to be able to try things before I buy them ... the preamp live on the other hand I can probably try in the music store next door soon.
> Also I think the preamp live is easier to use, from what I understand the lights around the knobs always show the exact setting for that preset which the AFB does not and is a minus for me.
> ...



Yeah, bass models would be good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tisca (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> It has 50 models? Dang
> I had thought Ola said 15 in his video (probably an accent misunderstanding).



iirc it has room for only 12 models at once but there are 50 to choose from and download.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

At 4:41 on Fluff's video, you can see the list of all the preamps. There appears to be room for 62 total. The 12 past 50 are empty. Maybe for the tone matched ones?

#49 and #50 are great. "Shittcow" 
#43 and #44 are "Randy Devil". *RANDALL SATAN ANYONE???*






Other videos I found


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

The mooing shitcow 

Didn't see anything that looked like a bass amp though :-( Wonder how the tone capture would work for bass amps. 
Or maybe we should just ask Mooer about it and maybe they make a bass model next. I guess a micro preamp sounding like a Darkglass preamp would sell quite well!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> The mooing shitcow
> 
> Didn't see anything that looked like a bass amp though :-( Wonder how the tone capture would work for bass amps.
> Or maybe we should just ask Mooer about it and maybe they make a bass model next. I guess a micro preamp sounding like a Darkglass preamp would sell quite well!



The new Mooer Dim Window bass pre


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey, what places sell all (or at least most) of Mooer's offerings to the USA? Musician's Friend has some but they are really slow to get the new stuff and they still don't have everything even then.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> The new Mooer Dim Window bass pre


 love that name


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

kindsage said:


> love that name


Now imagine if they really make one and call it like this


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hey, what places sell all (or at least most) of Mooer's offerings to the USA? Musician's Friend has some but they are really slow to get the new stuff and they still don't have everything even then.



Here you go : http://www.osiamo.com/products/Mooer


----------



## devastone (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hey, what places sell all (or at least most) of Mooer's offerings to the USA? Musician's Friend has some but they are really slow to get the new stuff and they still don't have everything even then.



Pryamaxe usually has quite a bit of Mooer's stuff, haven't looked to see if they have the PL yet, but you can always give them a call.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

double post


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

You know, really this thing is more like a mini Axe-Fx (minus the effects). Not a Kemper in a pedal at all.
The tone match feature is just like the Axe-Fx's. It's an EQ chameleon.
The Kemper analyzes input and output with a large spectrum input on one amp. 
What the Mooer Preamp Live and Axe-Fx do is compare the sound of an amp (the sound being copied) with the sound of a built-in preamp/amp (the sound being changed to sound like the one being copied). It then applies EQing to get it as close as possible.

People see tone match and think Kemper yet the Axe-Fx has been doing ACTUAL tone matching (not profiling) since about the same time the Kemper was debuted at NAMM.



I play music said:


> So...can I use a different cab sim for every preset or is it one cab sim for all?
> 
> I wonder if this can also be used for bass or even has bass preamps in it already. Would double my interest if I could make one preset of a Darkglass preamp with an Ampeg 810 cab to use for bass guitar



You can have a different cab for each of the 12 presets/channels! Fluff's video confirms this if you watch him switch presets while on the cab page.



mnemonic said:


> So this is the same as the Mooer Preamp pedals? Was the GE200 supposed to be the Mooer Preamp pedals also?
> 
> I remember that being said, but then people being let down by the sounds, so not sure if it was supposed to be something different?



GE200 was not a collection of the preamp pedals IIRC, they were completely different models and yes, they did not sound as good as the separate preamp pedals.


----------



## Tisca (Aug 30, 2018)

Manual
http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/2018/Preamp live/Preamp live_Manual_EN.pdf
I noticed there's a Randall Satan model included also, something Ola "forgot" to mention.


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> You know, really this thing is more like a mini Axe-Fx (minus the effects). Not a Kemper in a pedal at all.
> The tone match feature is just like the Axe-Fx's. It's an EQ chameleon.
> The Kemper analyzes input and output with a large spectrum input on one amp.
> What the Mooer Preamp Live and Axe-Fx do is compare the sound of an amp (the sound being copied) with the sound of a built-in preamp/amp (the sound being changed to sound like the one being copied). It then applies EQing to get it as close as possible.


So what is it that they call "profiling" with the Kemper? I don't believe in magic and surely someone has found out how it works after all those years ;-)


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> So this is the same as the Mooer Preamp pedals? Was the GE200 supposed to be the Mooer Preamp pedals also?
> 
> I remember that being said, but then people being let down by the sounds, so not sure if it was supposed to be something different?


I think people assumed it but Mooer never said that they were the same and they probably aren't (I haven't tried the GE200)


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> So what is it that they call "profiling" with the Kemper? I don't believe in magic and surely someone has found out how it works after all those years ;-)



It includes dynamics such as how an amp responds to a higher frequency input or lower, volume, etc. Like when I hit the strings, compression is applied but when I back off it's cleaner and more open.
An EQ match doesn't account for things like that.

What the Kemper doing is more advanced/complicated


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Manual
> http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/2018/Preamp live/Preamp live_Manual_EN.pdf
> I noticed there's a Randall Satan model included also, something Ola "forgot" to mention.



Don't forget "shittcow"! I can't open the file, does it say what that represents?



LeviathanKiller said:


> At 4:41 on Fluff's video, you can see the list of all the preamps. There appears to be room for 62 total. The 12 past 50 are empty. Maybe for the tone matched ones?
> 
> #49 and #50 are great. "Shittcow"
> #43 and #44 are "Randy Devil". *RANDALL SATAN ANYONE???*


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 30, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> It includes dynamics such as how an amp responds to a higher frequency input or lower, volume, etc. Like when I hit the strings, compression is applied but when I back off it's cleaner and more open.
> An EQ match doesn't account for things like that.
> 
> What the Kemper doing is more advanced/complicated



Don’t forget the gain structure too. That’s something an EQ match could never do and to me the gain structure is far more important


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 30, 2018)

Amp models from the manual:

http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/2018/Preamp live/Preamp live_Manual_EN.pdf


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 30, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Amp models from the manual:
> 
> http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/2018/Preamp live/Preamp live_Manual_EN.pdf
> 
> ...



That's a great lineup of amps honestly.

Diezel VH4. check (love that amp)

"Shittcow" is VHT Pitbull. Cool lol

The PRS Archon is in there. Also cool

I see "Eagle" in there which is the Engl Fireball. I bet the new 016 Phoenix is the Eagle but renamed because it was too close. So therefore the 016 Phoenix is the Engl Fireball 100.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 30, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Amp models from the manual:
> 
> http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/2018/Preamp live/Preamp live_Manual_EN.pdf
> 
> ...



Going off of that, the 020 is almost guaranteed to be the Satan when it's released.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 31, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Going off of that, the 020 is almost guaranteed to be the Satan when it's released.



How do you figure that number? There's more than one preamp model in the Preamp Live that doesn't exist as a standalone preamp right now. For instance, the VHS (aka Diezel VH4) isn't a standalone yet even or the Cali JP (Mesa JP-2C).


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 31, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How do you figure that number? There's more than one preamp model in the Preamp Live that doesn't exist as a standalone preamp right now. For instance, the VHS (aka Diezel VH4) isn't a standalone yet even or the Cali JP (Mesa JP-2C).



Yeah, but the Shittcow.....


----------



## Vyn (Aug 31, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How do you figure that number? There's more than one preamp model in the Preamp Live that doesn't exist as a standalone preamp right now. For instance, the VHS (aka Diezel VH4) isn't a standalone yet even or the Cali JP (Mesa JP-2C).






Judging by the faceplate, that's very, VERY Randall.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 31, 2018)

Vyn said:


> View attachment 63713
> 
> 
> Judging by the faceplate, that's very, VERY Randall.



Maybe I can't count........where's 019?


----------



## Vyn (Aug 31, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Maybe I can't count........where's 019?



From memory the photo was taken at a trade show earlier this year, 019 was stolen at the booth. Someone feel free to correct me on that.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 31, 2018)

The nerve of some people


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 31, 2018)

Vyn said:


> From memory the photo was taken at a trade show earlier this year, 019 was stolen at the booth. Someone feel free to correct me on that.



That's lame
You're right though. That does look very Randall-esque. I didn't know there were physical units of the 19 and 20 in existence yet so that's why I was wondering where you got that from.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 31, 2018)

Any spicy memes in this thread like in the Misha Toneforge and Fortin amp plugin threads? 

Lol, just kidding. Judging by Ola's video this sounds cool (like everything else he demonstrate) but it also looks complicated to use.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 31, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Any spicy memes in this thread like in the Misha Toneforge and Fortin amp plugin threads?
> 
> Lol, just kidding. Judging by Ola's video this sounds cool (like everything else he demonstrate) but it also looks complicated to use.



There's no preorder incentives with this product so the spicy memes are not present


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 31, 2018)

In some segments of the video game community there’s memes and posts encouraging people to NOT preorder regardless of the incentives, especially from large companies. I wonder why it’s different in the guitar community


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 31, 2018)

kindsage said:


> In some segments of the video game community there’s memes and posts encouraging people to NOT preorder regardless of the incentives, especially from large companies. I wonder why it’s different in the guitar community



The farther away the release date is from the pre-order window, the cooler the guitar product is _obviously_.


----------



## Beheroth (Aug 31, 2018)

kindsage said:


> In some segments of the video game community there’s memes and posts encouraging people to NOT preorder regardless of the incentives, especially from large companies. I wonder why it’s different in the guitar community



maybe they actually learn from their mistakes ?


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 31, 2018)

Serious question. What adavantage does a company gain from offering a preorder?

I know some dishonest companies offer them but, so do some honest and solid companies which makes me think it’s not entirely shady, it’s just being abused.


----------



## I play music (Aug 31, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Serious question. What adavantage does a company gain from offering a preorder?
> 
> I know some dishonest companies offer them but, so do some honest and solid companies which makes me think it’s not entirely shady, it’s just being abused.


Receive more money because people buy the product before they can try it and realize it's shit.... => an advantage only if a company does not deliver a product up to expectations
And receive the money way earlier... => always helpful for a company BUT if a company does not have enough funds to develop and produce a product then I think preordering is too risky anyways


----------



## I play music (Aug 31, 2018)

Kaura said:


> ...but it also looks complicated to use.


Really? I thought the user interface is genius. It's actually one of the main reasons I'm interested in it. 
A modeller with physical knobs and switches, yet the lights around the knobs always show you the setting for every preset. Nothing out of this world actually but I know of no comparable product in that way. 

By the way I just found they also have an android app in the play store for those who prefer this over the PC editor.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 31, 2018)

I play music said:


> Receive more money because people buy the product before they can try it and realize it's shit.... => an advantage only if a company does not deliver a product up to expectations
> And receive the money way earlier... => always helpful for a company BUT if a company does not have enough funds to develop and produce a product then I think preordering is too risky anyways


Fuck all that pre order shit.

Completely OT but it reminds me somewhat of video games today. Early Acess, pre order this and then pay for the DLC which 20 years ago would have been included in a finished product. By the time your video game is complete in 2018 you have spent 5x the money. What a genius idea.

We as consumers control the market yet continue to let companies get over on us with nonsense like this. Dont let the music gear world turn into this.

With that said I am very interested in this product but I've decided to wait until I can hear a few demos from some bedroom players with some playing chops and not focused on recording chops. At first seeing Ola vid I was in the OMG mode but the videos keep getting worse for this the more I see them. I saw one today from a guy who screamed paid actor who made it sound really bad but claimed it sounds just as good as the Axe, Kemper and Line 6 but is more convenient. Thats a bold statement imo.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 1, 2018)

I play music said:


> Really? I thought the user interface is genius. It's actually one of the main reasons I'm interested in it.
> A modeller with physical knobs and switches, yet the lights around the knobs always show you the setting for every preset. Nothing out of this world actually but I know of no comparable product in that way.
> 
> By the way I just found they also have an android app in the play store for those who prefer this over the PC editor.



The problem with this pedal (as well as the Ampli-Firebox) is that unless you have immediate access to a pc or phone, there's no way to change the amps & cabs on it. That and there's nothing on the front to tell you which amp is currently loaded, so you basically have to memorize which amp you programmed into which slot.

I guess it does sound pretty decent but at least with other (cheaper) units from Boss & Zoom, you don't need an extra device to program it and you have a screen to tell you which amp sim is currently active.



LeviathanKiller said:


> You know, really this thing is more like a mini Axe-Fx (minus the effects). Not a Kemper in a pedal at all.
> The tone match feature is just like the Axe-Fx's. It's an EQ chameleon.
> The Kemper analyzes input and output with a large spectrum input on one amp.
> What the Mooer Preamp Live and Axe-Fx do is compare the sound of an amp (the sound being copied) with the sound of a built-in preamp/amp (the sound being changed to sound like the one being copied). It then applies EQing to get it as close as possible.



If I'm not mistaken, BIAS does the same thing. I tried doing that with it once and at some point I think it does ask you to pick an amp that you think is closest tone wise to the one you want to profile and it just tweaks the eq as best it can to try and match it (as if you couldn't do that yourself ).


----------



## I play music (Sep 1, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> The problem with this pedal (as well as the Ampli-Firebox) is that unless you have immediate access to a pc or phone, there's no way to change the amps & cabs on it. That and there's nothing on the front to tell you which amp is currently loaded, so you basically have to memorize which amp you programmed into which slot.
> 
> I guess it does sound pretty decent but at least with other (cheaper) units from Boss & Zoom, you don't need an extra device to program it and you have a screen to tell you which amp sim is currently active.


You have good points but maybe what you want is more a modeller like the Line 6 Helix. For me it's more about the physical knobs and I think considering the size they already put a good amount of features in. Of course an added delay and a screen showing the selected amp and an option to change cab on the device would make it even better but also more expensive and I guess bigger in size. 


Spinedriver said:


> If I'm not mistaken, BIAS does the same thing. I tried doing that with it once and at some point I think it does ask you to pick an amp that you think is closest tone wise to the one you want to profile and it just tweaks the eq as best it can to try and match it (as if you couldn't do that yourself ).


With only B/M/T controls you can not match any EQ curve. And even if you could it's easier if the device does it for you.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 1, 2018)

Pre-orders from small companies are fine - its basically the same thing as kickstarter. 

Pre-orders from big companies start to stink. In the video game world (especially pc) we've had so many AAA games released after pre-order in a basically unplayable state in the past five years or so. Hence the boycotts. 

On topic: this pedal looks dope as hell and even though I hated the GE200 I kind of want to try it. They had me at JP2C...


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 1, 2018)

I play music said:


> You have good points but maybe what you want is more a modeller like the Line 6 Helix. For me it's more about the physical knobs and I think considering the size they already put a good amount of features in. Of course an added delay and a screen showing the selected amp and an option to change cab on the device would make it even better but also more expensive and I guess bigger in size.
> 
> With only B/M/T controls you can not match any EQ curve. And even if you could it's easier if the device does it for you.



If it were a little cheaper, I'd probably get one of these as well because there are probably only half-dozen amps I'd use anyway so it'd be fairly easy to remember which ones are stored where. I was thinking more along the lines that for someone who would want a dozen or so different settings, it could be tricky remembering exactly which amp is stored in which setting. For $399 (USD) you'd think they could have incorporated even a small screen like the one on the Radar pedal (which I have) that could display which pre-amp you're currently using.

It'll be very interesting to hear some demos of the Randall Satan and VHT Pitbull.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 1, 2018)

I wonder if the other unreleased amp models on the Live will be made into singular preamp pedals. 
That Pittbull model is exactly what I’ve been waiting for....


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> I wonder if the other unreleased amp models on the Live will be made into singular preamp pedals.
> That Pittbull model is exactly what I’ve been waiting for....


Would be awesome but im skeptical about that one in particular. Ive only got youtube and kemper for this one but for some reason it seems like any pitbull profile ive heard (maybe i havent heard the right ones) sounded nothing like the actual amp.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 2, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Would be awesome but im skeptical about that one in particular. Ive only got youtube and kemper for this one but for some reason it seems like any pitbull profile ive heard (maybe i havent heard the right ones) sounded nothing like the actual amp.



I think Fryette are amps that (like the Mesa Mark) are very hard to replicate. The closest digital version of a Mesa Mark I've heard is the current Mercuriall ReAxis, which isn't even trying to be a Mark, but the Triaxis version of Mark tone.
Where-as there's not a lot I've heard digital that has really come close to a Fryette.

I liked my old Axe FX Ultra's DL60 model, but did it sound like my actual Deliverance? No, I don't think so. I've heard the Kemper unit come pretty darn close in an A/B, but I'm not completely sold on that 3K investment.

The closest I've come, but non-digital, is a Synergy Syn-1 unit with either Jaded Faith Cali Lead or Salvation Mods Terrier preamp modules. Those are like 99% there, and are so good that I might be going back to them very soon.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 3, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> The closest I've come, but non-digital, is a Synergy Syn-1 unit with either Jaded Faith Cali Lead or Salvation Mods Terrier preamp modules. Those are like 99% there, and are so good that I might be going back to them very soon.



I am constantly tempted to get a SYN1 and start messing around with modules but damn does it get expensive fast. The cost has always put me off. 

Also there doesn’t seem to be much of a used market here in the uk, I almost never see MTS stuff for sale. Maybe I’m searching the wrong keywords.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 3, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> I am constantly tempted to get a SYN1 and start messing around with modules but damn does it get expensive fast. The cost has always put me off.
> 
> Also there doesn’t seem to be much of a used market here in the uk, I almost never see MTS stuff for sale. Maybe I’m searching the wrong keywords.



Nope those are all very valid points. It’s a black hole. I also lived in the UK until 2013, and was an MTS user from 2008. I bought ALL my mods from the US.


----------



## laxu (Sep 4, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> The problem with this pedal (as well as the Ampli-Firebox) is that unless you have immediate access to a pc or phone, there's no way to change the amps & cabs on it. That and there's nothing on the front to tell you which amp is currently loaded, so you basically have to memorize which amp you programmed into which slot.



While I agree that it could use some indicator about which amp model is selected (color coding, small display, some indicator LED on a knob) , I don't mind not having an option to select the model from the unit itself. Based on my usage of amp modelers in the past, I tend to initially fiddle a lot with amp models and then settle on the ones I like. I don't need to change them after that.

The whole concept makes a lot more sense than the Amplifirebox to me because you have clear presets and their settings are reflected with the LED rings. The only thing it is missing is a more full-featured poweramp sim where you have control over a virtual master volume.

The tone capture feature seems like a waste to me. Very few probably use it even on their higher end modelers.

So far clips on YouTube don't really give any indication how well it handles things like adjusting guitar volume control or picking dynamics.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

laxu said:


> The tone capture feature seems like a waste to me. Very few probably use it even on their higher end modelers.
> 
> So far clips on YouTube don't really give any indication how well it handles things like adjusting guitar volume control or picking dynamics.



Not sure why it would be a waste. The main selling point seems to equate this to a Kemper in a pedal. Which for me is extremely intriguing. My best profiles from the Kemper I owned were my own profiles. So if this thing does that it would be my primary reason for purchase. To say people just use the high end modelers like the Kemper for their existing patches\models is just not accurate. Mooer even states sharing the captures online so that would fall in line with Kemper's website where people share their profiles. A lot of people use their own profiles. Although the existing amp models are a plus as well.


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Not sure why it would be a waste. The main selling point seems to equate this to a Kemper in a pedal. Which for me is extremely intriguing. My best profiles from the Kemper I owned were my own profiles. So if this thing does that it would be my primary reason for purchase. To say people just use the high end modelers like the Kemper for their existing patches\models is just not accurate. Mooer even states sharing the captures online so that would fall in line with Kemper's website where people share their profiles. A lot of people use their own profiles. Although the existing amp models are a plus as well.



And Mooer have guts and passion to do this features, i really appreciate what their doing.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 4, 2018)

Mooer just emailed me and confirmed the Pittbull amp model will not be made into a singular preamp pedal.


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 4, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Mooer just emailed me and confirmed the Pittbull amp model will not be made into a singular preamp pedal.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 4, 2018)

Tone matching is not profiling. I’m pretty sure calling these “Kemper in a box” or anything of that sort is inaccurate.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Tone matching is not profiling. I’m pretty sure calling these “Kemper in a box” or anything of that sort is inaccurate.



In the video the tone that Ola came up with he said that it was pretty close to the amp. How do you know the difference? It might be subjective. It looks sounds/cool to me so far. Again what qualifies you to know? What knowledge are you basing your opinion on?


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 4, 2018)

Because it’s quite clearly an eq match, as you can see in the video.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Because it’s quite clearly an eq match, as you can see in the video.


It's clearly just an eq match? Why is it called a tone match instead of an eq match? And why did Ola claim the "tone" to be similar to the amp being tone matched?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> What knowledge are you basing your opinion on?



He's right, it's just an eq match. Profiling runs a gamut of frequencies/tones/harmonics through the amp and then records and analyzes the end result and creates a profile. The Mooer has you start with a model that closest matches the sound of your amp then analyzes some of your random playing and tries to match the tone hence that's en eq match. It's not going to simulate distortion breakup/saturation at different volume levels and playing dynamics. And honestly at least for now, you won't find profiling technology in a $400 unit.


Rev.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> In the video the tone that Ola came up with he said that it was pretty close to the amp. How do you know the difference? It might be subjective. It looks sounds/cool to me so far. Again what qualifies you to know? What knowledge are you basing your opinion on?



Because profiling is more than just EQ matching

I don’t know exactly what profiling entails but, i know it’s more than just EQ. For one I know for a fact a “tone match” doesn’t take into account gain structure.

Saying those mooer pedals have “Kemper like profiling” is just a lie :/


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> It's clearly just an eq match? Why is it called a tone match instead of an eq match? And why did Ola claim the "tone" to be similar to the amp being tone matched?



Because that’s what they named it. 

He went through the exact process of using match eq, as others have said above. Nothing wrong with that, but it is what it is. Match eq has been around a long time, but few modelers have incorporated it.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 4, 2018)

How is the Android app working, anyone tried? I downloaded it today so I can test at the store but it kept crashing. At the moment it has stopped crashing but don't know if I'll even get connected later.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 4, 2018)

Profiling is done using a wide spectrum of frequencies as input whereas tone-matching is just done based on the end result.

A good analogy is that of a math function. Allow me to use this analogy very poorly. 
In profiling, you are allowed to input as many numbers as you want and get the output. Using this you can "reverse engineer" the function (not always 100%). In tone matching, you have a set of outputs only and you come up with an function that creates them. Both methods can get really close, but profiling is always going to be more accurate since it is a more complete probing of the system that generates the output.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

Rev2010 said:


> He's right, it's just an eq match. Profiling runs a gamut of frequencies/tones/harmonics through the amp and then record and analyze the end result and create a profile. The Mooer has you start with a model that closest matches the sound of your amp then analyzes some of your random playing and tries to match the tone hence that's en eq match. It's not going to simulate distortion breakup/saturation at different volume levels and playing dynamics. And honestly at least for now, you won't find profiling technology in a $400 unit.
> 
> Rev.



OK well thanks for the specific definition. We will see where it all plays in the scope of performance. For myself in the scope of tracking. It sounded good in the videos and so far things have worked out for me with the Radar. I will reserve judgement until I try the thing. It looks promising.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Profiling is done using a wide spectrum of frequencies as input whereas tone-matching is just done based on the end result.
> 
> A good analogy is that of a math function. Allow me to use this analogy very poorly.
> In profiling, you are allowed to input as many numbers as you want and get the output. Using this you can "reverse engineer" the function (not always 100%). In tone matching, you have a set of outputs only and you come up with an function that creates them. Both methods can get really close, but profiling is always going to be more accurate since it is a more complete probing of the system that generates the output.



OK thank you appreciate the input. Still going to see how it does in person.  If in the end it serves it's purpose and sounds good to me that's good enough.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> .For myself in the scope of tracking.



It does sound very good and yeah Ola's vid got the sound close with the matching but watch it again and notice the real amp palm muting has harmonics that are just not there in the matched sound - and also keep in mind I'm sure part of him being able to get it close is that the Preamp Live has a Randall Satan model. He didn't say if that's the one he used but I wouldn't be surprised he used it. So yeah you definitely can get very close with tone match if you have a model to start with that is a model of or is close to the amp you are using.


Rev.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 4, 2018)

Rev2010 said:


> So yeah you definitely can get very close with tone match if you have a model to start with that is a model of or is close to the amp you are using.
> 
> Rev.



And that maybe is all that is needed. At the end of the day hopefully whatever sampling and frequencies are created meet the desired result. I loved my Kemper for recording, but for my purpose it was insane overkill. I'm hopeful this can be a simple solution.


----------



## Shask (Sep 4, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> OK well thanks for the specific definition. We will see where it all plays in the scope of performance. For myself in the scope of tracking. It sounded good in the videos and so far things have worked out for me with the Radar. I will reserve judgement until I try the thing. It looks promising.


EQ Match is what the Tone Match Block in the Axe-FX II does. You basically dial it in as close as possible, and then the matching process creates a custom EQ to mimic what it hears. This is very different from what Kemper does, where they actually create a "profile", or like a custom amp model for what it analyzes.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 5, 2018)

Shask said:


> EQ Match is what the Tone Match Block in the Axe-FX II does. You basically dial it in as close as possible, and then the matching process creates a custom EQ to mimic what it hears. This is very different from what Kemper does, where they actually create a "profile", or like a custom amp model for what it analyzes.



Hey man thanks for the added info. I think I pretty much get the premise now. With 50 amp models probably some really good tone matched kick ass tones coming our way  At least I hope so lol.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't think anyone outside of Kemper knows exactly what goes into a Kemper profile. There are mathematical ways to model non-linear systems (like adding an extra dimension to a convolution-based cab/reverb model). It is possible they do something like this. I've seen others hypothesize that they just make a cabinet IR and then get as close as they can tweaking parameters of a preamp model (rather than using a purely mathematical approach).
I hope it's the first, because that would be cool as hell.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 5, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I don't think anyone outside of Kemper knows exactly what goes into a Kemper profile. There are mathematical ways to model non-linear systems (like adding an extra dimension to a convolution-based cab/reverb model). It is possible they do something like this. I've seen others hypothesize that they just make a cabinet IR and then get as close as they can tweaking parameters of a preamp model (rather than using a purely mathematical approach).
> I hope it's the first, because that would be cool as hell.



Here's the Kemper patent (I think, quick search).


----------



## Tisca (Sep 5, 2018)

I played a Preamp Live today thru headphones. I've tried the micro Pres previously thru the Mooer power amp (Tube Engine) and some other amps. Of the minis I tried the 5153, 5150 and BE100 sound clones. I liked the US Gold better than Friedman's own BE-OD. The BE-OD goes better in front and Mooer better in loop return or super clean amp but both can be tweaked and compensated for position.

- Playing thru headphones reminded me of POD 2.0 days two decades ago. It sounded good at first but when your ears got fatigued you started noticing a fizzy high end digital fake sound. Didn't notice this with Micros thru amps.
- You absolutely want to use the software to tweak/play, I had the Android app downloaded on my mobile (Didn't crash once anymore). There's so much more with the software.

I think one question here to ask is do you want effects also? Sure the PreLive is on the affordable side but no effects. I do already own effect pedals but how much more do you pay for them and how close to an AX8 does it come in price.
The Live model comes with what's in a Radar + XLR out which isn't on the Radar. With local prices I can only buy 2.5 Micro Pres and a Radar for the price of a Live.

I need to go back and play it thru an amp instead of headphones. With the Live I found myself searching and tweaking for any great sound while the Micro Pres I got there immediately without tweaking much at all. Might have been the headphones. And it's not 50 amps, it's 50 amp channels. Each channel of the amp is one sound.

Anyone know if I can use the Live as a Radar, bypass the sims and just use IRs? I was considering buying a Radar to hook up in Line Out of my attenuator and recording.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 5, 2018)

Tisca said:


> I played a Preamp Live today thru headphones. I've tried the micro Pres previously thru the Mooer power amp (Tube Engine) and some other amps. Of the minis I tried the 5153, 5150 and BE100 sound clones. I liked the US Gold better than Friedman's own BE-OD. The BE-OD goes better in front and Mooer better in loop return or super clean amp but both can be tweaked and compensated for position.
> 
> - Playing thru headphones reminded me of POD 2.0 days two decades ago. It sounded good at first but when your ears got fatigued you started noticing a fizzy high end digital fake sound. Didn't notice this with Micros thru amps.
> - You absolutely want to use the software to tweak/play, I had the Android app downloaded on my mobile (Didn't crash once anymore). There's so much more with the software.
> ...


Is there an option to turn off the preamp "block" like there is on the GE200?


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if the tone match feature can be used without using the built in preamps? I’d love to out using like Voxengo’s eq plug-in and put eq curves over an actual amp.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

Tisca said:


> I played a Preamp Live today thru headphones. I've tried the micro Pres previously thru the Mooer power amp (Tube Engine) and some other amps. Of the minis I tried the 5153, 5150 and BE100 sound clones. I liked the US Gold better than Friedman's own BE-OD. The BE-OD goes better in front and Mooer better in loop return or super clean amp but both can be tweaked and compensated for position.
> 
> - Playing thru headphones reminded me of POD 2.0 days two decades ago. It sounded good at first but when your ears got fatigued you started noticing a fizzy high end digital fake sound. Didn't notice this with Micros thru amps.
> - You absolutely want to use the software to tweak/play, I had the Android app downloaded on my mobile (Didn't crash once anymore). There's so much more with the software.
> ...



Waiting for your headphone-less review. Thanks for sharing. Even with my Kemper the wrong headphones made the Kemper sound bad. Cool of you to share though.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Waiting for your headphone-less review. Thanks for sharing. Even with my Kemper the wrong headphones made the Kemper sound bad. Cool of you to share though.



The headphones were Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, well regarded for music listening but no idea how that translates for guitar.
The code is supposed to be exactly the same on the Micros and Live so I assume I'll like the Live just as much through an amp. I mostly want to check if I like enough models. 

What type of headphones does the Kemper like?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

Tisca said:


> The headphones were Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, well regarded for music listening but no idea how that translates for guitar.
> The code is supposed to be exactly the same on the Micros and Live so I assume I'll like the Live just as much through an amp. I mostly want to check if I like enough models.
> 
> What type of headphones does the Kemper like?



I don't like headphones in general so you're asking the wrong person. I was using Byer Dynamic Dt's I believe........I had some Tascam too.......and AKG..........they were all $100+ and all sucked lol.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't know why the preamp would sound more digital though if it's using the same preamp technology as the micros though..


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> I don't know why the preamp would sound more digital though if it's using the same preamp technology as the micros though..


Cheaper AD/DA converters? I dunno, just guessing, lol. Or if the code had to be modified, compressed, condensed, etc... to fit that much data in a small space.


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> I don't like headphones in general so you're asking the wrong person. I was using Byer Dynamic Dt's I believe........I had some Tascam too.......and AKG..........they were all $100+ and all sucked lol.


I am the same way, lol. Headphones are just torture. Reverb can help the sound some, but this unit does not have reverb, so that seems to be a con for headphone use....


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Cheaper AD/DA converters? I dunno, just guessing, lol. Or if the code had to be modified, compressed, condensed, etc... to fit that much data in a small space.



It might be a legit issue.....we will see...but anyone who has reviewed it seems to like it


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 6, 2018)

I really like my Sennheiser HD 598SEs. The open design really helps in keeping the bass realistic and the overall sound from being as fatiguing as other sets of headphones.


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> It might be a legit issue.....we will see...but anyone who has reviewed it seems to like it


Who knows, lol. I have not tried any of them yet. I got 3 micro-pedals coming today, so I am looking forward to trying them over the next few weeks.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Who knows, lol. I have not tried any of them yet. I got 3 micro-pedals coming today, so I am looking forward to trying them over the next few weeks.



Cool which ones? Let me know what you think. I would be curious to try a few myself....no clue which are good...the ENGL ones, the Friedman.......the randall one.....the diezel......have my interest...the 5153 sounded killer in the youtube Cradle of Filth video


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Cool which ones? Let me know what you think. I would be curious to try a few myself....no clue which are good...the ENGL ones, the Friedman.......the randall one.....the diezel......have my interest...the 5153 sounded killer in the youtube Cradle of Filth video


The 5153, The Mark 3, and the Recto. I think it is 005, 008, and 011. Should all be interesting. Yes, it seems like the 005 is the most popular of all of them.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Cheaper AD/DA converters? I dunno, just guessing, lol. Or if the code had to be modified, compressed, condensed, etc... to fit that much data in a small space.


Storage is cheap, and I doubt they'd cheap out on such fundamental hardware for a more expensive unit than their "stocking stuffers" (not to mention a larger one where they could more easily fit a beefier dsp and dac/adc).

I'd guess they either actually sound the same or it ISN'T exactly the same tech.

Has anyone done an A/B comparison yet?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

I just think with a headphone listen I could see where things might be exaggerated sonically so close to the ear and not represented accurately..


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 6, 2018)

You really need some reverb to make headphones sound good.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

This video actually made me less interested. That tone is so mind numbing dull, take any $99 MIAB and it’ll be better.

This video should be called “I tuned my Orange Rockerverb Mk III so badly, that this Chinese Pedal was able to replicate it”


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 6, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> This video actually made me less interested. That tone is so mind numbing dull, take any $99 MIAB and it’ll be better.
> 
> This video should be called “I tuned my Orange Rockerverb Mk III so badly, that this Chinese Pedal was able to replicate it”




DANG, that was dull. Lol
It replicated it well though. haha
Anyone who likes the $99 Mooer preamps will like this I bet. I'm waiting until Prymaxe has the Preamp Live in stock before I purchase.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 6, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> You really need some reverb to make headphones sound good.



Or a stereoizer effect. That's what I use on my Axe-Fx all of the time. Gives just enough space and width to sound good without have the echo that reverb usually has.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> DANG, that was dull. Lol
> It replicated it well though. haha
> Anyone who likes the $99 Mooer preamps will like this I bet. I'm waiting until Prymaxe has the Preamp Live in stock before I purchase.



I like the preamp pedals, I own two of them. But I like them within their context: $99 (or less) pedals that fit in your pocket, have great tone, and are able to go into amp & computer.


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Cool which ones? Let me know what you think. I would be curious to try a few myself....no clue which are good...the ENGL ones, the Friedman.......the randall one.....the diezel......have my interest...the 5153 sounded killer in the youtube Cradle of Filth video


Got these today. I only had a few minutes with each, but I had a good initial impression. I tried them into the poweramp of my Triple Recto and GFlex cab. The 005 is definitely awesome, and kind of sounds/feels like it already is boosted. I can see why it is so popular. The 011, which is the Recto, is definitely bassier, thicker, and more mid scooped. It is kind of similar, yet different enough. It benefits from using a TS boost. The 008 Cali is my least favorite of the 3. I need more time with it, but it just sounds scratchier than a real Mesa mark, and it seems to have a real mid honk to it. I dunno, it just doesn't remind me of a Mark III. 

I also tried the 005 into the poweramp of my Boss Katana. It was not quite as thick and awesome this way, but still pretty good. I also tried to turn on the cab sim and plugged headphones into it. It only came out of one headphone. I was curious if it was stereo, but nope. I didn't think this sounded all that great, but we discussed headphones above. I also put it into my bypassed Axe-FX, so I could use y GT1000FX, and it was somewhere in between the Mesa and Katana.

I look forward to giving these some more time, but quite cool for what they cost. I got all 3 for about the cost of one new one, so very cool little pedals for very little money.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

sweet


----------



## Soya (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Got these today. I only had a few minutes with each, but I had a good initial impression. I tried them into the poweramp of my Triple Recto and GFlex cab. The 005 is definitely awesome, and kind of sounds/feels like it already is boosted. I can see why it is so popular. The 011, which is the Recto, is definitely bassier, thicker, and more mid scooped. It is kind of similar, yet different enough. It benefits from using a TS boost. The 008 Cali is my least favorite of the 3. I need more time with it, but it just sounds scratchier than a real Mesa mark, and it seems to have a real mid honk to it. I dunno, it just doesn't remind me of a Mark III.
> 
> I also tried the 005 into the poweramp of my Boss Katana. It was not quite as thick and awesome this way, but still pretty good. I also tried to turn on the cab sim and plugged headphones into it. It only came out of one headphone. I was curious if it was stereo, but nope. I didn't think this sounded all that great, but we discussed headphones above. I also put it into my bypassed Axe-FX, so I could use y GT1000FX, and it was somewhere in between the Mesa and Katana.
> 
> I look forward to giving these some more time, but quite cool for what they cost. I got all 3 for about the cost of one new one, so very cool little pedals for very little money.



Excellent, I picked up a 001 to use with a ISP stealth, look forward to trying it out.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Got these today. I only had a few minutes with each, but I had a good initial impression. I tried them into the poweramp of my Triple Recto and GFlex cab. The 005 is definitely awesome, and kind of sounds/feels like it already is boosted. I can see why it is so popular. The 011, which is the Recto, is definitely bassier, thicker, and more mid scooped. It is kind of similar, yet different enough. It benefits from using a TS boost. The 008 Cali is my least favorite of the 3. I need more time with it, but it just sounds scratchier than a real Mesa mark, and it seems to have a real mid honk to it. I dunno, it just doesn't remind me of a Mark III.
> 
> I also tried the 005 into the poweramp of my Boss Katana. It was not quite as thick and awesome this way, but still pretty good. I also tried to turn on the cab sim and plugged headphones into it. It only came out of one headphone. I was curious if it was stereo, but nope. I didn't think this sounded all that great, but we discussed headphones above. I also put it into my bypassed Axe-FX, so I could use y GT1000FX, and it was somewhere in between the Mesa and Katana.
> 
> I look forward to giving these some more time, but quite cool for what they cost. I got all 3 for about the cost of one new one, so very cool little pedals for very little money.



I’m still after a 008 model used, but I might just wait for the 017 instead, as it’s based on the Mk IV. Have to see how long my patients lasts.


----------



## devastone (Sep 6, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> I Have to see how long my patients lasts.



So, you're into experimental medicine? (sorry, couldn't resist that)


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Got these today. I only had a few minutes with each, but I had a good initial impression. I tried them into the poweramp of my Triple Recto and GFlex cab. The 005 is definitely awesome, and kind of sounds/feels like it already is boosted. I can see why it is so popular. The 011, which is the Recto, is definitely bassier, thicker, and more mid scooped. It is kind of similar, yet different enough. It benefits from using a TS boost. The 008 Cali is my least favorite of the 3. I need more time with it, but it just sounds scratchier than a real Mesa mark, and it seems to have a real mid honk to it. I dunno, it just doesn't remind me of a Mark III.
> 
> I also tried the 005 into the poweramp of my Boss Katana. It was not quite as thick and awesome this way, but still pretty good. I also tried to turn on the cab sim and plugged headphones into it. It only came out of one headphone. I was curious if it was stereo, but nope. I didn't think this sounded all that great, but we discussed headphones above. I also put it into my bypassed Axe-FX, so I could use y GT1000FX, and it was somewhere in between the Mesa and Katana.
> 
> I look forward to giving these some more time, but quite cool for what they cost. I got all 3 for about the cost of one new one, so very cool little pedals for very little money.



How does it compare to the Axe-Fx preamps?


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> I’m still after a 008 model used, but I might just wait for the 017 instead, as it’s based on the Mk IV. Have to see how long my patients lasts.


The 008 isnt bad, just a lot different than the 005 or 011. I got to play with these a bit more tonight, with a different guitar (I used a Nazgul earlier, and used Fishman Moderns this time). The 008 is not nearly as "big" sounding as the other 2, but I can hear a little bit of that late 80's, early 90's tone in there. It is not as smooth as a real mark, but you can hear the frequencies in there. It is still my least favorite of the 3, but it definitely has some usable sounds. It sounds good for those late 80's thrash tones, like Sepultura or something.

With the Fishmans, I think I liked the 011 the best. The 005 definitely has that "already boosted" tone and feel, so it can be a bit much with another boost. The 011 has a similar tone to the 005, but less mids and more bass, and without that boosted sound and feel. I liked the 005 better earlier with the passive pickups. They all have less gain than I thought they would. I pretty much keep the gain maxed.

They kept cutting out on me, and would quit working after a few minutes. It was getting on my nerves, and I was thinking something broke, but I eventually figured out something was happening with the power supply I was using, which is a Joyo JP-02. The pedals say 300mA, and I found the power supply says each tap is 100mA. I have never had an issue with this ever, but I guess these pedals are more sensitive. I plugged one into a OneSpot, and didn't have any more issues.

I was using my Katana poweramp tonight. I am not sure if these are better than the Katana preamp section, but still very cool little pedals, and the fun factor makes you want to collect them all like Pokeman cards or something, lol.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> The 008 isnt bad, just a lot different than the 005 or 011. I got to play with these a bit more tonight, with a different guitar (I used a Nazgul earlier, and used Fishman Moderns this time). The 008 is not nearly as "big" sounding as the other 2, but I can hear a little bit of that late 80's, early 90's tone in there. It is not as smooth as a real mark, but you can hear the frequencies in there. It is still my least favorite of the 3, but it definitely has some usable sounds. It sounds good for those late 80's thrash tones, like Sepultura or something.
> 
> With the Fishmans, I think I liked the 011 the best. The 005 definitely has that "already boosted" tone and feel, so it can be a bit much with another boost. The 011 has a similar tone to the 005, but less mids and more bass, and without that boosted sound and feel. I liked the 005 better earlier with the passive pickups. They all have less gain than I thought they would. I pretty much keep the gain maxed.
> 
> ...



That's crazy that you max the gain on them. For me they're never past 2 or 3 o'clock.
I think the 005 is a really good interpretation of the Blue channel, much like the MXR 5150 Overdrive. They are different, but they have that sound down.

The video's I've seen of the 008 are what made me want to try it. I've owned the V24/V35, so never an actual Mk III. Plus I'm VERY into that 80's/90's Sepultura tone! Haha






They do have that miniature collectable thing going on. Part of the reason I might wait for the 017 is because it's in a fetching blue finish. lol


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> That's crazy that you max the gain on them. For me they're never past 2 or 3 o'clock.
> I think the 005 is a really good interpretation of the Blue channel, much like the MXR 5150 Overdrive. They are different, but they have that sound down.
> 
> The video's I've seen of the 008 are what made me want to try it. I've owned the V24/V35, so never an actual Mk III. Plus I'm VERY into that 80's/90's Sepultura tone! Haha
> ...



I like a very compressed pick attack, like Fear Factory, so I tend to run a lot of gain. I typically always use a Tubescreamer boost to help with that, but wanted to try these alone. I did mess with using my Green Rhino with them but haven't talked about that. I think they would all fit inside it, lol.

Is the 005 the Blue channel, and not the Red channel? That is interesting.

I owned a Mark III for several years, so I am very familiar with that tone. It was like Chaos AD tone all the time. It was a great amp, but I was into that more modern tone of a Triple Recto at the time.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> I like a very compressed pick attack, like Fear Factory, so I tend to run a lot of gain. I typically always use a Tubescreamer boost to help with that, but wanted to try these alone. I did mess with using my Green Rhino with them but haven't talked about that. I think they would all fit inside it, lol.
> 
> Is the 005 the Blue channel, and not the Red channel? That is interesting.
> 
> I owned a Mark III for several years, so I am very familiar with that tone. It was like Chaos AD tone all the time. It was a great amp, but I was into that more modern tone of a Triple Recto at the time.



Oh sure, with the Digimortal avatar, I totally get that. I bought that album on holiday in France when I was 16, and saw them on that tour also. Dino's use of Marshall's on the early albums was an interesting read. Very unique sound.

I think the 005 has more Blue channel than Red. The actual EVH Red channel is insanely modern and heavy. The Blue channel is more like a Modern Marshall that sounds nothing like a Marshall. The 005 has that same sound, not compressed enough to be the Red, but heavy enough to be the Blue.

That Chaos AD tone is killer! That cusp of the end of the 80's / early 90's
is high gain is my favourite tone. It stills just right with me. At the tail end of the Modded Marshall era, but before the super modern/compressed high gain late 90's onwards amps (like Mesa Rect, Engl, Bogner, VHT etc....)


----------



## Shask (Sep 6, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Oh sure, with the Digimortal avatar, I totally get that. I bought that album on holiday in France when I was 16, and saw them on that tour also. Dino's use of Marshall's on the early albums was an interesting read. Very unique sound.
> 
> I think the 005 has more Blue channel than Red. The actual EVH Red channel is insanely modern and heavy. The Blue channel is more like a Modern Marshall that sounds nothing like a Marshall. The 005 has that same sound, not compressed enough to be the Red, but heavy enough to be the Blue.
> 
> ...


I saw them on the Obsolete tour  I have always loved the Digimortal avatar.... we are all connected to the internet, lol. Demanufacture is definitely one of my favorite tones of all time.

That is interesting about the blue/red. I kind of wonder if the 015 will be more modern and heavy then. I also kind of wonder if the 001 has more clarity since Diezels are known for that.

You would probably love a Mark III then. It basically sounded like Chaos AD, and Machine Head's Burn My Eyes all the time. That early 90's modern thrash tone.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> I saw them on the Obsolete tour  I have always loved the Digimortal avatar.... we are all connected to the internet, lol. Demanufacture is definitely one of my favorite tones of all time.
> 
> That is interesting about the blue/red. I kind of wonder if the 015 will be more modern and heavy then. I also kind of wonder if the 001 has more clarity since Diezels are known for that.
> 
> You would probably love a Mark III then. It basically sounded like Chaos AD, and Machine Head's Burn My Eyes all the time. That early 90's modern thrash tone.



I've owned the 001, and it's a killer high gain tone. I can't say if it's actually Diezel-esq tone, but it's a very punchy tone, that absolutely needs no boost. The common complaint is the very present Treble, which is true. I used my Amptweaker DeFizzerator to fix that (for only $50 it's become an invaluable tool). I think the 001 was my fave for out right high gain tone (out of the 001, 002, 005, 009 and 012).


----------



## Shask (Sep 7, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How does it compare to the Axe-Fx preamps?


I think that is kind of unfair, lol. I have also had the Axe-FX II for years, and just got these. The Mooer preamps are kind of like a snapshot of a sound of an amp with a 3-band EQ slapped after it. That is the impression I get anyways. They always have the same type of texture to the gain sound. The EQ is very powerful, but you really cant change the core tone or feel. With the Axe-FX you can change everything about the tone, including the core texture, tightness, feel, etc.... The Mooer preamps are also definitely much more compressed. The Axe-FX also includes the power amp sims, so that brings in more feel than the Mooer will have since they are preamp sim only.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 8, 2018)

Wait. You can get Chaos AD tones with a Mark III? Ooooh interesting. I love that sound. I always thought it was a Marshall and a Recto. Or a Mesa Strategy then a Mesa preamp.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 8, 2018)

Shask said:


> I think that is kind of unfair, lol. I have also had the Axe-FX II for years, and just got these. The Mooer preamps are kind of like a snapshot of a sound of an amp with a 3-band EQ slapped after it. That is the impression I get anyways. They always have the same type of texture to the gain sound. The EQ is very powerful, but you really cant change the core tone or feel. With the Axe-FX you can change everything about the tone, including the core texture, tightness, feel, etc.... The Mooer preamps are also definitely much more compressed. The Axe-FX also includes the power amp sims, so that brings in more feel than the Mooer will have since they are preamp sim only.



I was wanting to get the Preamp Live as a "store in my guitar case" travel rig. I just don't want to get something that's such a huge letdown that I wouldn't even want to play it while traveling. I know it won't beat the Axe-Fx, I just need it to be relatively decent in comparison instead of making me think how much i miss my Axe-Fx the entire trip.


----------



## Shask (Sep 8, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Wait. You can get Chaos AD tones with a Mark III? Ooooh interesting. I love that sound. I always thought it was a Marshall and a Recto. Or a Mesa Strategy then a Mesa preamp.


I had a Red Stripe Mark III for several years, and yes, it sounded just like Chaos AD. Arise, Chaos AD, Machine Head's Burn My Eyes, Suicidal Tendencies Lights Camera Revolution, etc.... all that early 90's thrash stuff that sounded more modern than the 80s thrash, but not yet quite Recto/Limp Bizkit modern stuff. I always thought Andreas used a Triaxis on the Mark III setting, which is where I thought the similarity came from. The Mark III is much more "Marshall sounding" than any other Mark, so yeah, it kind of sounds like a Mesa / Modded Marshall crossover.

That is actually partially why I sold it after many years. I got sick of sounding like 1994 all the time, lol. I was more into my Triple Recto at the time.


----------



## Shask (Sep 8, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I was wanting to get the Preamp Live as a "store in my guitar case" travel rig. I just don't want to get something that's such a huge letdown that I wouldn't even want to play it while traveling. I know it won't beat the Axe-Fx, I just need it to be relatively decent in comparison instead of making me think how much i miss my Axe-Fx the entire trip.


I mean, I think these preamps are more than decent. They are very cool overall, and sound great for what they are. They just don't have the dynamics, depth, or clarity an Axe-FX has. They remind me of my Boss Katana in some ways. GREAT amp for what it is, and good enough for most people. However, there is definitely a difference in 3D-ness when put next to an Axe-FX. I am thinking about grabbing a Mooer Radar to pair with them. I would have no issue playing them as a travel rig... but, heck, I will play $30 pedals one day, and a $2200 Axe-FX the next day. I don't really care. I can make anything work for me, and I like the variety of having different tools.


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 8, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is there an option to turn off the preamp "block" like there is on the GE200?



Good Question , Mooer have been awesome on customer feedback , send them these request features.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 11, 2018)

I ordered mine off Amazon. I don't think it's out though even though they say in stock. Shipping is a range for Oct 2-24 so I bet I will be waiting.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 11, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> I ordered mine off Amazon. I don't think it's out though even though they say in stock. Shipping is a range for Oct 2-24 so I bet I will be waiting.



I've seen it on several websites already but most say sold out, so I think they have been released but just in a really small supply and sold out. It does seem like a lot of Mooers stuff lately is shown way before its release is ready.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Soya (Sep 11, 2018)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I've seen it on several websites already but most say sold out, so I think they have been released but just in a really small supply and sold out. It does seem like a lot of Mooers stuff lately is shown way before its release is ready.


This is what they did with the ge200, I had it pre-ordered and they kept pushing it back so I canceled my order. Glad I did too, with their lack of support.


----------



## bracky (Sep 11, 2018)

The Ge200 is actually really cool and they have supported it with firmware improvements and new amp models.


----------



## Soya (Sep 12, 2018)

Except for that last update that was damaging the hardware, right? 
It's cool but doesn't sound as good as it needs to, in my opinion. And with the GE300 out at some point, I bet the 200 falls by the wayside.


----------



## I play music (Sep 12, 2018)

Soya said:


> Except for that last update that was damaging the hardware, right?
> It's cool but doesn't sound as good as it needs to, in my opinion. And with the GE300 out at some point, I bet the 200 falls by the wayside.


What's the story behind that infamous update I keep hearing about? What and how did the software damage hardware? Did Mooer replace the damaged units?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 13, 2018)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I've seen it on several websites already but most say sold out, so I think they have been released but just in a really small supply and sold out. It does seem like a lot of Mooers stuff lately is shown way before its release is ready.



Turns out I bought it directly from Mooer thru amazon and it shipped yesterday via DHL. It's coming directly from Mooer. So it's coming from China I bet that's why I have a delivery estimate of Oct 2-24. Hopefully see it in a bit


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 13, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Turns out I bought it directly from Mooer thru amazon and it shipped yesterday via DHL. It's coming directly from Mooer. So it's coming from China I bet that's why I have a delivery estimate of Oct 2-24. Hopefully see it in a bit



Careful, you might need to pay duties if it's being delivered by DHL and it's coming from China


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 13, 2018)

BlueTrident said:


> Careful, you might need to pay duties if it's being delivered by DHL and it's coming from China



Shouldn't be too bad on something worth only $400. Might not even have to pay anything. I only had to pay $76 on something that was valued at $1300+ (Solar guitar) while people who got the 2-range models which are cheaper (~$800) paid nothing.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 14, 2018)

BlueTrident said:


> Careful, you might need to pay duties if it's being delivered by DHL and it's coming from China



Through Amazon? I doubt it


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 14, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Through Amazon? I doubt it



True but just giving you heads up in case bro


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 18, 2018)

Initial impressions. Don't like the EL 34 power section sim. Way too bassy have had a lot of 34 based amps and they are typically mid focused not like what this thing does. The Radar has the same issue to me btw. The El 84 and the 6L6 are good though. So far I like a hand full of high gain models out of the 50 total models. The 5153 channel 3, Cali Mark 3, VH4 lead and the Friedman based I like. Do not care for the ENGL Fireball and Blackmore so far very brittle sounding. Which is disappointing as I love my Ironball. The boost is decent but I still prefer to use my Strymon Sunset as a boost. The IRs are ok definitely will look into third party though. No power switch and reverb would have been nice to have.

I tone captured my Mesa Triple Crown 50 using the Cali Mark 3 as the target. Worked out extremely well as the capture has a lot of the feel and thickness of the actual amp. Plan on capturing my Ironball and Randall Thrasher 120 soon. Interesting to try the closest amp models and maybe so the models that I prefer might sound better I don't know. But, as much as I like the Cali Mark, the capture of the Mesa TC sounds thicker and feels better overall. Like the PC/Mac interface a lot. So far really like the Preamp Live a lot. To me it accomplishes the need for recording and sounds good thru the studio monitors. For 1/5 the price of a Kemper, again to me it serves the need of being able to create a good recorded tone. I had 900+ profiles on the Kemper and used probably one at a time for months. Yes a Kemper profile is different than this technology technically, but for what my purposes are it really is close to the same thing to me personally. It really captured the gist of my Mesa. This thing is going to be great in that regard for what I need. Very happy so far.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 18, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Initial impressions. Don't like the EL 34 power section sim. Way too bassy have had a lot of 34 based amps and they are typically mid focused not like what this thing does. The Radar has the same issue to me btw. The El 84 and the 6L6 are good though. So far I like a hand full of high gain models out of the 50 total models. The 5153 channel 3, Cali Mark 3, VH4 lead and the Friedman based I like. Do not care for the ENGL Fireball and Blackmore so far very brittle sounding. Which is disappointing as I love my Ironball. The boost is decent but I still prefer to use my Strymon Sunset as a boost. The IRs are ok definitely will look into third party though. No power switch and reverb would have been nice to have.
> 
> I tone captured my Mesa Triple Crown 50 using the Cali Mark 3 as the target. Worked out extremely well as the capture has a lot of the feel and thickness of the actual amp. Plan on capturing my Ironball and Randall Thrasher 120 soon. Interesting to try the closest amp models and maybe so the models that I prefer might sound better I don't know. But, as much as I like the Cali Mark, the capture of the Mesa TC sounds thicker and feels better overall. Like the PC/Mac interface a lot. So far really like the Preamp Live a lot. To me it accomplishes the need for recording and sounds good thru the studio monitors. For 1/5 the price of a Kemper, again to me it serves the need of being able to create a good recorded tone. I had 900+ profiles on the Kemper and used probably one at a time for months. Yes a Kemper profile is different than this technology technically, but for what my purposes are it really is close to the same thing to me personally. It really captured the gist of my Mesa. This thing is going to be great in that regard for what I need. Very happy so far.



Regarding the tone capture. Does it actually capture YOUR tone or is it an eq match starting from one of their pre existing tones?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 18, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Regarding the tone capture. Does it actually capture YOUR tone or is it an eq match starting from one of their pre existing tones?



It's just EQ using an existing preamp.
It'd have to generate pink noise or something similar to be doing anything fancier and that's definitely not how the Tone Match feature works on the Preamp Live.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 19, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Regarding the tone capture. Does it actually capture YOUR tone or is it an eq match starting from one of their pre existing tones?



Whatever it does you definitely feel like you have something close to your amp. It's not some cardboard feeling facsimile. The target preamp that I used Mark 3 sounds thinner in comparison. It's not far off IME. It's a cool unit. They did a great job as far as I'm concerned. If it sucked I would easily say so. It does not suck lol. People can discount it all they want I'm enjoying it. I'm looking forward to tone capturing my ENGL next 

Anyway you have to try it to figure out yourself like anything else.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 19, 2018)

Tried some IR's a buddy sent me. Creamback, Lynchback, and EVH. You don't have the mic and reflection manipulation with the non-stock stuff but the results keep improving. There are a alot of ways to make the Preamp Live sound good. I also didn't mention that I am using the Helix HX in the loop. It's a nice pairing. Good stuff


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 19, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Whatever it does you definitely feel like you have something close to your amp. It's not some cardboard feeling facsimile. The target preamp that I used Mark 3 sounds thinner in comparison. It's not far off IME. It's a cool unit. They did a great job as far as I'm concerned. If it sucked I would easily say so. It does not suck lol. People can discount it all they want I'm enjoying it. I'm looking forward to tone capturing my ENGL next
> 
> Anyway you have to try it to figure out yourself like anything else.


Im very tempted. TBH I just want to tone capture my Bogner and sell it lol. Just wasnt sure if it would be close or not.

Only 1 way to know I guess


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 19, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Im very tempted. TBH I just want to tone capture my Bogner and sell it lol. Just wasnt sure if it would be close or not.
> 
> Only 1 way to know I guess



Yeah you can get opinions on the internet all day long. It's really up to you and what you need. Of course people like to equate cost with quality. Many times I have found that sometimes cheaper things can fill the need just fine. But only you are you so give it a whirl and let us know.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 19, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Whatever it does you definitely feel like you have something close to your amp. It's not some cardboard feeling facsimile. The target preamp that I used Mark 3 sounds thinner in comparison. It's not far off IME. It's a cool unit. They did a great job as far as I'm concerned. If it sucked I would easily say so. It does not suck lol. People can discount it all they want I'm enjoying it. I'm looking forward to tone capturing my ENGL next
> 
> Anyway you have to try it to figure out yourself like anything else.



I don't mean to come across as discounting it at all. I actually prefer my tone matches of amps with the Axe-Fx over profiles I made of the same amp. I probably suck at making Kemper profiles though so YMMV.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 19, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't mean to come across as discounting it at all. I actually prefer my tone matches of amps with the Axe-Fx over profiles I made of the same amp. I probably suck at making Kemper profiles though so YMMV.



Listen, I am a big time former user and fan of the Kemper, Axe-FX 2 and the Standard. I used those products for years. Cliff Chase is a genius and I have HUGE love for Kemper. Kemper once completely repaired and upgraded a KPA that I had used for 4 years for free-shipped. So when I think something is good or bad I pull no punches. To me this Mooer is a great product. For what I do it's killer. I love and hate (lol) gear period. So check it out if you can I think it's cool. No offense taken, but I recommend anyone to try it first. I was hopeful but you never know how things can get over hyped. There are some things that could be better on it, but for 400 bucks it's an incredible value. It's going to serve me just as well as anything as I have used in the past...


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 21, 2018)

So after using it the past 5 days there are a couple of hiccups. The first tone capture was a breeze, however when I switch banks to do a second one it seems a little quirky. The gain out of the target amp through the unit seemed reduced in half and I had diffuculty switching out of tone capture mode and saving it. Maybe some of it is my user error I'm still getting acquainted. I dunno I need to contact Mooer and get some clarity. I already did a system reset once to clear up the issues. Kinda helped but still I'm having some issues. I did achieve 2 tone captures that I'm happy with but I still need more time and have questions. It's still a great unit. I see firmware upgrades in the preamp lives' future I bet..


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 21, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> It's still a great unit. I see firmware upgrades in the preamp lives' future I bet..



If this thing is to have a future they're going to need to get it into some friggin' stores! I've seen videos dated 7 months ago on YouTube demo'ing it and here we are and I can't find it on any stores other than on Amazon direct from Mooer. I absolutely will not buy a unit for $400 that I cannot return if not satisfied for a full refund. Any chance you can share some clips of your best tones with it? I do like the sound that I hear so far, just really want it stocked somewhere I can trust to buy it from.


Rev.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 22, 2018)

Rev2010 said:


> If this thing is to have a future they're going to need to get it into some friggin' stores! I've seen videos dated 7 months ago on YouTube demo'ing it and here we are and I can't find it on any stores other than on Amazon direct from Mooer. I absolutely will not buy a unit for $400 that I cannot return if not satisfied for a full refund. Any chance you can share some clips of your best tones with it? I do like the sound that I hear so far, just really want it stocked somewhere I can trust to buy it from.
> 
> 
> Rev.


Sometime next week perhaps. My weekend is busy but I have been tracking with it. Once again damn impressed. Getting killer recorded metal tones. To me this is exactly what I needed since the Kemper left my house.


----------



## op1e (Mar 23, 2019)

So how's everyone getting along with theirs? I'm thinking of getting one for the loop of my gsp1101 and going all rack to make gigs easier. The GE300 looks like a bust and too expensive. Option B is a used Axe standard but then I gotta change my foot controller eventually and retire the 1101.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 23, 2019)

op1e said:


> So how's everyone getting along with theirs? I'm thinking of getting one for the loop of my gsp1101 and going all rack to make gigs easier. The GE300 looks like a bust and too expensive. Option B is a used Axe standard but then I gotta change my foot controller eventually and retire the 1101.


Tough choice honestly. I haven't find a impulse response that sounds right for me just yet with the Mooer Preamp Live but I only use it as a travel rig anyway so it doesn't get a lot of play time. I don't have any experience with the Axe-Fx Standard either but videos I heard were fine. I'd be inclined to take the Axe-Fx though just because of the effects and better IR support.


----------



## Tisca (Mar 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> Interesting...found a comparison test on Youtube between the EMG 81, 85 and 60 in bridge position and the EMG85 seems to work pretty good, albeit a little fuller than I'd like.





op1e said:


> So how's everyone getting along with theirs? I'm thinking of getting one for the loop of my gsp1101 and going all rack to make gigs easier. The GE300 looks like a bust and too expensive. Option B is a used Axe standard but then I gotta change my foot controller eventually and retire the 1101.



Don't own one but have played: I've decided that one pedal (micro) is enough for me. Recently bought a Radar which I'm loving. With an added micro pre I'll have a tiny convenient rig. I chose size over versatility, easy choice since it's versatility I don't need. 005 is probably going to be my choice, still in the works.


----------



## 0rimus (Mar 24, 2019)

What are your guys' impressions of the VHT Pitbull and Satan models? Not one of the 'Usual Suspects' when it comes to metal amp head models

I believe they're the 'Shittcow' and 'Randy Devil' models respectively (could be wrong, I don't own it lol)


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 24, 2019)

0rimus said:


> What are your guys' impressions of the VHT Pitbull and Satan models? Not one of the 'Usual Suspects' when it comes to metal amp head models
> 
> I believe they're the 'Shittcow' and 'Randy Devil' models respectively (could be wrong, I don't own it lol)


I use seldom use those. I like the Gas Station and Brown Sound 3 the most. The former two I just found a bit muffled compared to my favorites. I've not really found an IR that I 100% love with this unit though. Might get an OwnHammer pack to try with this.

Apparently there's a V2.0.0 update. Downloaded that but forgot to save my presets.  Anyway, need to do some revisions anyway because they added a BOOST page with different boost types to choose from now and added over 50 new channels to choose from on the amp page (in addition to the 50 or so that already existed)!


----------



## op1e (Mar 24, 2019)

That's pretty cool. Even though I knew it was a digital unit they made it out in the beginning like it only had the first 10 or so preamps in it.


----------



## I play music (Mar 25, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I use seldom use those. I like the Gas Station and Brown Sound 3 the most. The former two I just found a bit muffled compared to my favorites. I've not really found an IR that I 100% love with this unit though. Might get an OwnHammer pack to try with this.
> 
> Apparently there's a V2.0.0 update. Downloaded that but forgot to save my presets.  Anyway, need to do some revisions anyway because they added a BOOST page with different boost types to choose from now and added over 50 new channels to choose from on the amp page (in addition to the 50 or so that already existed)!


Did they add any bass preamps/cabs?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 25, 2019)

I was super interested in one of these, up until the HX Stomp was announced. Despite the HX still being more, it does a lot more too.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 25, 2019)

I play music said:


> Did they add any bass preamps/cabs?



They did. As well as acoustic sims.


----------



## I play music (Mar 26, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> They did. As well as acoustic sims.


Where can I find a list of all the amp models? Seriously, I would assume this information to be somewhere on their website but can't find it with the usual googleing


----------



## Tisca (Mar 26, 2019)

I play music said:


> Where can I find a list of all the amp models? Seriously, I would assume this information to be somewhere on their website but can't find it with the usual googleing


Maybe download the app and check there?

EDIT: app has the "code names" so might not be much of help.


----------

